# Resetting ECU



## Echelon (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey guys, I found this on another Frontier forum, and everyone says you can feel a pretty big difference. Here is everything....



> I came across this info a couple of months ago while cruising the 350Z section of the Technosquare site. With the exception of the ecu reset procedure, all the other procedures are available in the Titan service manual. The ecu reset procedure in invaluabe, as it allows almost instant reset of the ecu's RAM instead of the usual method of disconnecting the battery and guessing as to how long you must leave it disconnected.
> 
> I think it's important to do this procedure periodically, as it basically recalibrates the electro-mechanical positioners, namely the throttle valve positioner and the accelerator pedal positioners. After some use, these things get a little out of whack, and get kinda lost. This can cause problems like loss of power and idle issues. This method restores the proper min/max position voltages that the ecu sees from them.
> 
> ...


Let me know when you try it out! :hal:


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

i'll try after someone else...


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

avenger said:


> i'll try after someone else...


I saw that when it was posted on the other forum and tried it. I guess it worked because the lights flashed like they said they would, but I can't say I _felt_ any difference! It may not be a bad thing to do after installing an engine mod as it probably resets the learning cycle and the truck may adapt to the new mod quicker.


----------



## Echelon (Oct 27, 2005)

Well for some reason, my truck would idol rough sometimes....after doing this it seems to be a lot smoother.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

*"I think it's important to do this procedure periodically, as it basically recalibrates the electro-mechanical positioners"*

If the sensors actually recalibrated themselves (I'm not sure if/how they could do that; at best, it seems like the ECU would re-ZERO what it sees the sensor sending it) that'd be one thing, but in general, I would think the ECU is going to learn and un-learn whatever it needs to based on your driving and your modifications.


----------



## Echelon (Oct 27, 2005)

I have no idea how all that stuff works, but apparently some of those resets are in the Titan manual, so I doubt its just for fun.


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Echelon said:


> I have no idea how all that stuff works, but apparently some of those resets are in the Titan manual, so I doubt its just for fun.


Hey guys, Any idea on how frequesntly one should perform this procedure?

:cheers:


----------



## n5xbs (Sep 9, 2004)

Echelon said:


> Hey guys, I found this on another Frontier forum, and everyone says you can feel a pretty big difference. Here is everything....
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you try it out! :hal:




Does this work on the 2004 Frontier 3.3L V6? Thanks...

Dave.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> Hey guys, Any idea on how frequesntly one should perform this procedure?
> 
> :cheers:


There's a guy on the Titan Board who says he does it while waiting at a stop light! That seems a bit much to me. I can see doing it every couple months or after adding a new Mod, other than that I don't see much point in doing it more frequently!


----------

